
Which newsletters about leadership/management are you subscribed to? - alexpotrivaev
I’m looking to follow some interesting newsletters, what are your picks?
======
kjcharles
I'm working on a site that collects newsletters and sorts them by categories
and there's a few I've added already that might be what you're looking for

[http://inboxreads.co/tags/management](http://inboxreads.co/tags/management)

~~~
alexpotrivaev
cool website! thanks for sharing

